# cleaning overspray by neighbor's builders... help!



## jonnythecutter (Mar 10, 2009)

here's a new one...

got a call yesterday to give a quote for a homeowner who's new cedar porch (semi clear stain), wrought iron railings (flat black), stucco, and cultured brick veneers are all misted with the neighbor's builder's overspray in latex grey paint.

clearly, the neighbor is flipping the house, and hired contractors who decided to spray the siding. didn't use drops. didn't mask off anything. didn't bother. didn't care.

so, my client get's a call at work from a concerned neighbor who's watching this go on to let her know that if she doesn't come home and move her car, it too is going to become grey....

long story short.... the builder is willing to pay to have all the overspray removed. at his expense.

i've been asked to do a quote. 

how would you address the:

railings 
cedar porch
cultured stone
stucco

i'm prepping an estimate to repaint everything, but if i can clean it without having to, all the better. especially concerned about the stone work. don't want to use a product that will compromise the integrity of the finish, or colours. i could scrape the paint off the railings with my fingernail on close inspection.

the other builder's insurance is supposed to cover the job. i just want to have all my ducks in order on paper before i set foot on the job!

any insights will be greatly appreciated!

jonny


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Painting 101: Learn how to take off what you put on.

basically, knowing your chemicals is first year info.


just sayin'.


----------



## jonnythecutter (Mar 10, 2009)

WisePainter said:


> Painting 101: Learn how to take off what you put on.
> 
> basically, knowing your chemicals is first year info.
> 
> ...



hey thanks for pointing out the obvious.
the point is I DID NOT put on the paint, i'm being hired to REMOVE the mistake. i'm only concerned about the vegetation, the driveway, the new wood and stuff she just had done...

if you actually know of any products that are friendly to the environment and will also make my day go a little easier, i'd be interested to know.

and you're right, during my first year of training i learned a lot about how to remove my own mistakes. that's how i don't make them anymore.

sorry if my post wasn't clear. i'm fixing an amateur's mess.

i really enjoy all your posts by the way wise one!

cheers

jonny


----------



## bay area contractor (Sep 19, 2009)

*Overspray*

On the stone work use tsp and and a brush, maybe pressure washing. Goof off may work on iron railings etc. This is a time plus material job, be careful. You may have to repaint other areas.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

jonnythecutter said:


> hey thanks for pointing out the obvious.
> the point is I DID NOT put on the paint, i'm being hired to REMOVE the mistake. i'm only concerned about the vegetation, the driveway, the new wood and stuff she just had done...
> 
> if you actually know of any products that are friendly to the environment and will also make my day go a little easier, i'd be interested to know.
> ...


damn canadians, always gotta be all polite 'n stuff.

What's it take to rattle you guys?!?

lol, you win.


Stick with waterbase cleaners, but of course expect to employ gallons of elbow grease. I say bid high, no need to get into lengthy pricing discussions with the client...this thing sounds pretty rough and everyone involved may need a couple of stiff shots before beginning.

and, i apologize for my american gruffness.


----------



## jonnythecutter (Mar 10, 2009)

Nice!

i'll be thinking of you when i pour the stiff shots!lol

j


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Why wouldn't they hire the same painter that got the overspray on everything in the first place? He seems to do a good job!:thumbup:


----------



## TDTD (Jun 10, 2010)

Hat's off to you Jonny. You must be a patient man willing to take this tedious task on.

I'll bet the job lands you more work with the builder and the HO!:thumbsup:


----------

